# On-One Pompetamine



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

https://www.on-one.co.uk/news/produ.../pompetamine-alfine-commuter-cross-bike-build










Not sure how many of you have come across this yet. I'm excited, because the manufacturers seems to be getting closer to building my dream commuter/tourer.

Ideally it would have an EBB instead of sliding dropouts, drop bars and a Versa VRS-8 shifter, but still, we're getting there.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> Ideally it would have an EBB instead of sliding dropouts, drop bars and a Versa VRS-8 shifter, but still, we're getting there.


Those are track mounts (sometimes called "horizontal dropouts", which is a misnomer), not sliders.

Personally I find track mounts better than eBB's for a bolt on hub like the Alfine. However, eBBs are much nicer for Q/R mounted wheels.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah I know they are track ends, for some reason I just had a lapse in judgement. As a commuting bike I think a EBB would be a better option, even though the Alfine is bolt on. Tire changes need to be as simple as possible for the masses to get on board.


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

This is getting close. Looking for QR in the rear and belt drive. And something besides white or that awful blue.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I just came across this too

http://www.co-motion.com/single_bikes/amerohloff.html

Perfect bike. Absolute perfection, except for the price tag. If that bike was closer to the $1000 mark and came with an Alfine (don't need the Rolhoff) I'd buy two tomorrow.


----------



## cockroach (Jun 12, 2009)

Got my Pompetamine frame ready to build up.
Really nicely finished, & that awful blue is beautiful in the flesh!


----------



## The Kopish (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm guessing you are familiar with the Civia Bryant? That is my dream bike right now. Steel frame, disc brakes, drop bar Alfine set-up. Yummy.
Edit- Can't believe I forgot to mention the belt drive!


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

cockroach said:


> Got my Pompetamine frame ready to build up.
> Really nicely finished, & that awful blue is beautiful in the flesh!


Sorry, about the blue comment. I knew as soon as I said it somebody would proudly post up their true blue Pompetamine. Post some photos as soon as you have it built. I'm sure I am wrong! :thumbsup:

I just put my deposit down on a True Fabrication custom frame. It will be a belt-drive with Alfine- 29er/gravel grinder/commuter/pub crawler/urban bomber/easy trail bike. Now I just have to wait about 6 months.


----------



## cockroach (Jun 12, 2009)

Pittzer said:


> Sorry, about the blue comment. I knew as soon as I said it somebody would proudly post up their true blue Pompetamine. Post some photos as soon as you have it built. I'm sure I am wrong! :thumbsup:


No problem Pittzer, I can take it!


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

That Civia Bryant is a sweet set-up. Do it!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the Bryant! That is exactly what I want! Definitely going to check it out..


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

My boring white Pompetamine is almost ready, waiting belt&sprockets ( and possibly alfine 11...).


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

bump...
@cockroach
@irrah

Can we see those pompetamines you guys mentioned?

actually dreaming about one in SS mode...but will love to see yours! (there is not much on the web yet  )

Edit: Now I can see yours, irrah...sorry

really hoping to hear how it rides on drop bars and narrow tires! (28mm or less )

here a Versa pro I found on the web


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi,
No drop bars and no narrow tires. But its ready:thumbsup: 
Sweet ride.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I just placed an order for a glow-in-the-dark pomp (!!!) with a black fork (the GITD ones were sold out with no certain restock date).

I think I'm going to SS mine, though, for simplicity's sake. I'm putting Mungo drops on it and I'll have fenders, 30-35mm tires, and a rack.

Not sure how track drops are less user-friendly. Seems an easy way to tension a chain. I have read enough horror stories about creaky EBB's and design changes in various frames to fix them that I can't say I'd be excited to try one.

I already have a crankset (Shimano R553 - similar to Tiagra - external bearing) and a set of BB7's on the way.


----------



## nateeprasan (Mar 18, 2011)

jasevr4 said:


> Yeah I know they are track ends, for some reason I just had a lapse in judgement. As a commuting bike I think a EBB would be a better option, even though the Alfine is bolt on. Tire changes need to be as simple as possible for the masses to get on board.


I just bought Mongoose Sabrosa SS Commuter Bike X-Large Frame (EBB) as a spare frame for $24(tax+shipping =$35) from Nashbar.com

I hope it comes with fork and EBB!


----------



## nateeprasan (Mar 18, 2011)

irrah said:


> Hi,
> No drop bars and no narrow tires. But its ready:thumbsup:
> Sweet ride.


So it's a belt drive compatible frame! Is it split at the the seat stay to put a belt? How much is the frame?


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

nateeprasan said:


> So it's a belt drive compatible frame!


No, its not belt compatible. Some tweaking are required.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

nateeprasan said:


> I just bought Mongoose Sabrosa SS Commuter Bike X-Large Frame (EBB) as a spare frame for $24(tax+shipping =$35) from Nashbar.com
> 
> I hope it comes with fork and EBB!


It does not. It has something else. From the Mongoose site (it's a 2010 frame)



> The sleek new Slot Jockey-ITS chain tensioning dropout system provides the ultimate in drive train flexibility.


What is that? Hm, Google's not turning up any details.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I still haven't bought this dream bike - took a sabbatical overseas for a while so no need.

Now I'm back and the industry has really changed which is awesome to see.

The Raleigh Roper is a great looking candidate. Ideally I'd pick up a Genesis Day 01 Alfine 11 but the price tag is a bit high. I'd buy a new 11 speed Pompetamine if the wheels were blacked out - not a huge fan of the silver rims. The build and price is right though!


----------

